# Hobbit House in the Cotswolds



## neill (May 28, 2009)

This 'Hobbit House' was built without planning permission by a local eccentric artist, as a sheep shed. Some shed! It started as a simple single height building but grew and grew. It took over ten years to build using stone from the nearby fields. It is so well hidden that council did not know about it, but when they did find out the artist was told to stop. This was in the late 90's and the artist just stopped and moved to Scotland, leaving it unfinished. Although the Hobbit House was not finnished to was big enough to live in but now is full of rubbish, has been partly vandalised. Some parts are unstable and the building is starting to crumble. I had heard about this building but could not find it(it's not visable on Google Earth), until earlier this year. I have been back recently and it is now overgrown by ivy and nettles.

The Approach





The Main Building.




The East side.




Turrets & Windows




The Back




The Front Door




Up Close




And Again




And Again




The Living Room




Going in the front door, tiled floor.




Inside with stained glass windows and plaster work.




Another View




More plaser work




Hobbit Shelves.




Someone was buried here.




There are signs that someone once lived here as there are the remains of a bed and stove. I have many more photos but my mobile camera did not cope with the sunny day very well, and I did not see any hobbits


----------



## Black Shuck (May 28, 2009)

Baggins! What a lovely little house. Foxy will love this!


----------



## clebby (May 28, 2009)

OMG where in the Cotswolds is this?


----------



## Foxylady (May 28, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Foxy will love this!



Woooh!!! Too right!!!  I want to live there. That is so gorgeous and quirky...I _really_ want to live there! 

Fantastic first post Neil...welcome to DP.


----------



## CHEWY (May 28, 2009)

Woooah, that's great 

want a lodger Foxy, i don't snore.... much


----------



## TK421 (May 28, 2009)

No way!

That's brilliant. Can you imagine having a few too many pints and then happening upon this place, it would mess with your head. What an utterly brilliant find!!


----------



## neill (May 28, 2009)

*The Hobbit House is...*



clebby said:


> OMG where in the Cotswolds is this?



The Hobbit's House is called Colin's Barn (the man who built it). Its about 4 miles due east of Prince Charles's house in Gloucestershire, near the village of Chedglow. You have to go down a track then over a couple of fields, it is very well hidden and the locals will not tell you where it is when asked, I tried that!


----------



## purplepantman (May 28, 2009)

Wow! I've never seen anything like that before apart from in the movies.

Amazing!


----------



## Black Shuck (May 28, 2009)

Yes it does look like something from Hobbiton.


----------



## richard (May 28, 2009)

Wow I want one


----------



## Black Shuck (May 28, 2009)

you would need to be about 3 feet high then!


----------



## littlelaura (May 28, 2009)

Oh my days, that's the most beautiful house I've ever seen !!! 
Love it, cracking explore, its the weirdest thing I've seen in a long time. Top marks, jealousy isn't the word..
I'm packing my bags to move in post haste...


----------



## littlelaura (May 28, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> you would need to be about 3 feet high then!



I'm 5ft 2 so i might be able to squeeze in...


----------



## graybags (May 28, 2009)

*Wow*

Wow !

That is just mind blowing ! Awesome find

I always wanted to call my house "Underhill" as I live below the highest point in Plymouth, and no, I am not a die hard Tolkien fan, as I gave up on the books I'm afraid

I'll be your maintenance man when you move in though !

G


----------



## neill (May 28, 2009)

*Tolkien's middle earth.*

You may like to know that Tolkien got many of his ideas from the Forest of Dean in Gloucestershire, the otherside of the river severn. He had the idea for 'middle earth' or hell on earth from a place called Lambsquay Woods, a open iron age metal digs now covered in trees which hug the rocks. I went ther last year at dusk and it is the most spookey place. The trees apear to become human and move, I have attached a link (I hope it works) from Geocaching.com, go to the gallery and look at the tree pictures and you will see what I mean!

http://www.geocaching.com/seek/cache_details.aspx?guid=7438ca0f-2b2a-40cc-8926-378154db3399
Regards, N.
G[/QUOTE]


----------



## Foxylady (May 29, 2009)

neill said:


> ...I have attached a link (I hope it works) from Geocaching.com, go to the gallery and look at the tree pictures and you will see what I mean!



The link works okay, but you have to register and log in to be able to see the location. 
It sounds like the inspiration for Fanghorn Forest though!


----------



## crickleymal (May 29, 2009)

I was caving in Lambsquay only 2 days ago. It couldbe a bit spooky at night if you were alone. A lot of places in the Cotswolds seem to have Tolkienesque names. But that house is absolutely fantastic. I'll have to go and have a look myself soon.


----------



## smileysal (May 29, 2009)

That house is ace, I love it. We could use it as the DerP meeting place lol.

Welcome to the forum Neill, this is an excellent find, excellent pics too.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## spacepunk (May 30, 2009)

Magical!
I'm of to bed now to dream about this.


----------



## awp01 (May 30, 2009)

Wow! This is a real treasure.


----------



## Mr Sam (May 30, 2009)

now thats just awsome!!! imagine the time it took to build that


----------



## vogelport (May 30, 2009)

neill said:


> You may like to know that Tolkien got many of his ideas from the Forest of Dean in Gloucestershire, the otherside of the river severn. He had the idea for 'middle earth' or hell on earth from a place called Lambsquay Woods, a open iron age metal digs now covered in trees which hug the rocks. I went ther last year at dusk and it is the most spookey place. The trees apear to become human and move, I have attached a link (I hope it works) from Geocaching.com, go to the gallery and look at the tree pictures and you will see what I mean!
> 
> http://www.geocaching.com/seek/cache_details.aspx?guid=7438ca0f-2b2a-40cc-8926-378154db3399
> Regards, N.
> G


[/QUOTE]


Welcome Neil, are you a geocacher as well then?


----------



## djrich (May 30, 2009)

This is amazing, love it!


----------



## boxerheaven (May 30, 2009)

that is fantastic


----------



## simaving (May 30, 2009)

*Hobbit house*

Coolest thing I've seen in ages!! Cheers for sharing


----------



## neill (May 30, 2009)

For those of you who like the 'Hobbit House' here is a link for a short 15 seconds Youtube clip, it show how big the place is and ii also the only thing I have found on the web about it.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Euc5qtz0suY[/ame]

Regards, N.

P.S. Yes I am a Geocacher - it's taken me to some amazing places!


----------



## spacepunk (May 31, 2009)

Why the shame in being a geocacher?
It's a great way to find some interesting sites.


----------



## the harvester (May 31, 2009)

that place really is one of the best I have seen in a long,long time, I would love to visit and have a look round, maybe stay a while for a weekend? truly amazing.......


----------



## The_Revolution (May 31, 2009)

That's one of the most random explores I've seen in a while; thanks for sharing.

I hope something is done to save it.


----------



## FreeToRoam (May 31, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous pictures of a real gem. This place is so well hidden and kept secret and I suppose it will help preserve it. The intracacy of the stone work is just amazing and to think that a person has such imagination is mind blowing. Well done for this find.


----------



## waynezbitz1 (May 31, 2009)

its like something you would see in the films. and for something that has been built over a long period of time he has done a fantastic job ob building it with a great attention to detail. this is truly amazing


----------



## Maniac (Jun 1, 2009)

wow, that's simply stunning. Got to be one of the most unusual places I've ever seen! 

Thanks a lot for posting your photos. 

Maniac.


----------



## missfish (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow cheers for posting this its amazing! That man should be given a knighthood or something not shouted at and chased away to Scotland.


----------



## fire*fly (Jun 1, 2009)

wow, what an amazing place, it looks like it started as something small & he got totally carried away


----------



## richard (Aug 3, 2009)

neill said:


> The Hobbit's House is called Colin's Barn (the man who built it). Its about 4 miles due east of Prince Charles's house in Gloucestershire, near the village of Chedglow. You have to go down a track then over a couple of fields, it is very well hidden and the locals will not tell you where it is when asked, I tried that!



Thanks for the link managed to find it on saturday What a amazing place Well worth the walk to find it


----------



## historyman09 (Aug 3, 2009)

what an awsome place this would be an awsome set for a harry pottter movie haha!!


----------



## cogito (Aug 3, 2009)

That is one of the most unique, bizarre places I've seen in a looooong time!


----------



## daddybear (Jan 24, 2010)

got to be one of the best items i have seen on d.p 10 out of 10 mate!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 24, 2010)

What a house!!! it's like a giant wasps nest!!


----------



## hnmisty (Jan 26, 2010)

WOW!!! 
I'm 5'1", I'm moving in!


----------



## pointofimpact (Jan 26, 2010)

*Wow*

That is actually one of the most amazing things i have ever seen. Enough said.


----------



## discodivasarah (Mar 24, 2010)

*Location*

Probably me being really thick, but i just wondered if you could give me a little more indication of where it is. I tried to find it but couldn't!!! Kind Regards, Sarah


----------



## klempner69 (Mar 24, 2010)

We dont give out info on "how to" or "where do I " readily here until one has established ones self, also keep that kinda request to pm only when you are enabled.Thanx..
ps,when you have gotten into posting and putting up your pics,I may be able to help with your original question


----------



## wherever i may roam (Mar 24, 2010)

Awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faing (Mar 24, 2010)

cool............no, SUB ZERO, lovely find


----------



## Trudger (Mar 24, 2010)

I thought once a place has been standing for 4 years the owner got planning permission by default.
A lovely little place, someone must be able to get it protected and maintained ?


----------



## mcspringzy (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow, truly lost for words


----------



## empusa (Apr 5, 2010)

We've found it!

A few photos taken today:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623775012634/show/


----------



## tedster (Apr 13, 2010)

That's the most amazing house i have ever seen, if only it had decent sized doorways I would happily move in.
Some really good pics there.


----------



## garethrhyss (Apr 14, 2010)

This is actually the most AMAZING thing I have ever seen!
<3


----------



## lizzibear (Apr 14, 2010)

tedster said:


> That's the most amazing house i have ever seen, if only it had decent sized doorways I would happily move in.
> Some really good pics there.



You couldn't live there, you're 6' 2" !!


----------



## empusa (Apr 15, 2010)

lizzibear said:


> You couldn't live there, you're 6' 2" !!



The house is a lot bigger than it looks in the photos.

I've attached another photo with my kids in it to give you some idea of scale.


----------



## Toxic (Apr 15, 2010)

Very cool place indeed, thanks for posting.


----------



## Midland Red (Apr 26, 2010)

richard said:


> Thanks for the link managed to find it on saturday What a amazing place Well worth the walk to find it



I've spent hours pouring over maps trying to find it - any chance of a PM with a least some sort of hint - please!

Cheers


----------



## muppix (Apr 26, 2010)

A couple of my own ...


----------



## amarisfionn (Apr 27, 2010)

muppix said:


> A couple of my own ...



Brilliant photos, love the last one


----------



## remoteneeded (Apr 27, 2010)

Great pictures muppix. Good job you didn't go there whilst the Icelandic volcano stopped all flights


----------



## muppix (Apr 28, 2010)

LOL - thanks guys! Those jet-trails really make it for me too, looks like the type of dwelling you'd seen on an early sci-fi movie. It's a really special place and I felt really privileged to have it to myself for a couple of hours either side of sunrise.

There's a few more pics at http://www.muppix.net/index.html?album=108709 that aren't really good enough to post here.

Cheers!
m.


----------



## DigitalNoise (Apr 29, 2010)

What an amazing place!
The farmer didn't like us though...


----------



## escortmad79 (Apr 29, 2010)

Saw this when you uploaded it on Flickr!

It's fantastic


----------



## EclipseZion (Apr 29, 2010)

I really wasnt expecting to see something this quirky! How annoying that bureaucratic jobsworths put an end to this god dont they have any artistic appreciation, wouldnt surprise me if they aren't the type to like the half cow and the unmade bed!

This place should be listed in my honest opinion its awesome be a shame when its gone


----------



## amarisfionn (Apr 29, 2010)

EclipseZion said:


> I really wasnt expecting to see something this quirky! How annoying that bureaucratic jobsworths put an end to this god dont they have any artistic appreciation, wouldnt surprise me if they aren't the type to like the half cow and the unmade bed!
> 
> This place should be listed in my honest opinion its awesome be a shame when its gone



I agree, it should be saved .. people don't appreciate the quirky things in life enough!


----------



## DigitalNoise (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks EscortMad 

I was trying to work out the story of the place and why it's not been demolished, and then a bat flew right past my face. Nothing will happen here for a long time because they are roosting in the building. I couldn't think of a better place for them, with all those nooks and crannies. It almost makes me think the artist had that idea when he was building it


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 30, 2010)

I wouldnt think the council are pushing for the place to knocked down..they just wont give planning permission for peeps to live in it,just sheeps!!!


----------



## Faing (Apr 30, 2010)

can anyone tell me then if there as bats in a derlict building in th uk does it take on some difrent kind of status or something? pretty clever if it does an it prevents develpers trashing them ad building monsterocities.


----------



## krela (Apr 30, 2010)

Faing said:


> can anyone tell me then if there as bats in a derlict building in th uk does it take on some difrent kind of status or something? pretty clever if it does an it prevents develpers trashing them ad building monsterocities.



Yes, almost all species of bat in the UK are protected, rendering anywhere they roost also a protected area. They *can* be redeveloped but measures have to be put in place to care for and re-house the bats, as is happening in places such as Barrow Gurney Hospital in Bristol etc.

The same goes for slow-worms and other uk species of lizards, although thats generally only a problem in the south west and south coast.


----------



## Faing (Apr 30, 2010)

krela said:


> Yes, almost all species of bat in the UK are protected, rendering anywhere they roost also a protected area. They *can* be redeveloped but measures have to be put in place to care for and re-house the bats, as is happening in places such as Barrow Gurney Hospital in Bristol etc.
> 
> The same goes for slow-worms and other uk species of lizards, although thats generally only a problem in the south west and south coast.



thanks foir that,it is a grate law i think unless you jus paid a dfortune for a fixer up house an cant do anything i gess


----------



## johnno25 (May 1, 2010)

*Trust The Council*

Trust a council to stop something that looked as though it could have been quite beautiful. As a result all they have now is a building that will in time just become a pile of rubble and an eyesore. Having said this, why did the council have such an issue anyway, it doesn't look as though its presence could cause any affect on anyone, it appears just from the pictures to be fairly well hidden from view. Great building just a shame it could not be completed.


----------



## muppix (May 2, 2010)

This is one thing I can actually understand. Unfortunately they don't have the resources to assess each individual case, which is why we end up with laws that apply to everyone. In this case, the laws are there to stop some "travelling gentlemen" rocking up in a caravan, taking the wheels off, and claiming they have a right to live there because they "built a house"

m.



johnno25 said:


> Trust a council to stop something that looked as though it could have been quite beautiful. As a result all they have now is a building that will in time just become a pile of rubble and an eyesore. Having said this, why did the council have such an issue anyway, it doesn't look as though its presence could cause any affect on anyone, it appears just from the pictures to be fairly well hidden from view.


----------



## neill (May 25, 2010)

*A warning to all!*

As you guys know I posted the original report on, and gave the name to 'The Hobbit House' last year and have watched and loved peoples reaction to it - it's an_ amazing _building.

I spoke to the owner of the Hobbit House earlier last year and he told me of his hopes for the building, and that he was going to install a remote security device. It seems that he has now recently done so, as a friend of mine who recently visited the site was quickly met by a couple of 'heavies' who made VERY clear that a return visit was not welcome! They were going to keep his camera but instead took out the SD card, which they did keep. He was then roughly taken off site.

I have spent the last year finding out about the history of the Hobbit House and the creator, who is still very much alive. I will post_ here _when I have got it all together, including the local council's opinion.

N.


----------



## Evilgenius (May 26, 2010)

Was down there a few days ago and spent quite a while looking around and snapping away at the place.
Wasnt met by any heavies but we did have to duck and dive from the farmer ploughing his field next door.

The only security I noticed was a bunch of birds kicking off when I slide a gate along a wall to get in.... must of woke them up! There were so many nests in all the little cracks and crevices, birds love the place to!

This place is fantastic, the pictures I have seen so far just dont show you the scale of it, I was amazed to say the least, so much hard work has gone into this! Shame its just stuffed full of junk, ladders and farmers rubbish now.

Here's one of mine with the girlfreind in shot which might help you realize how big this place is if you aint been.... hope you dont mind!


----------



## klempner69 (May 27, 2010)

We paid a visit there and watched the farmer working away rigging up something by the house unaware we were in the bushes nearby,but then his massive brown dog spotted us and made a right racket..quick and stealthy retreat to car!We crept back after he left only to discover said dog happily guarding the house..Rotties n me dont get on


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 2, 2010)

What can i say lost for words 
Realy looks like something out of the Lord Of the rings 
WOW,WOW,WOW.
SK


----------



## Urchin (Jun 19, 2010)

Have been here now, guessed the location right, my detective skills are as sharp as! Fantastic place, really want to go back now and get sunrise pictures! Concerned about the amount of people who may hear about this and not respect it, anyone know what the farmer plans to do?


----------



## Urchin (Jun 19, 2010)

*hobbit video*

Took a wee video of it  

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KHN_Y8WEqs[/nomedia]


----------

